# over breeding



## Ford101 (Jun 11, 2010)

i have around 8 mollies that apparently all love each other A LOT. for the past 8 months they have consistently bred with one another. at the moment i have a baby crib and saved about 8 fry. however i have two more pregnant fish ready to burst. i already have too many fish. what do i do?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Not much you can do but separate male/female. But, the females can hold sperm up to six months and they don't need the male after the initial time.

What have you done with all the fry from 8 months worth of loving?


----------



## Ford101 (Jun 11, 2010)

well i kept around 8 in a baby crib. they are about 4 months old? just about ready to go out. and i have 3 that are 8 months old already out. and i have two more fish ready to burst. my tank cant have anymore fish more or less. fish stores wont take fry?


----------

